# Are the "new" JL cars out yet?



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

This seller seems to be a BELEIVER....
Also, I know it say's that it's a pre-sale.

 http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZmotorcitytoyz 

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2619&item=5975891138&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW 

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2619&item=5975897802&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW 

This is not a bash, just very wishfull thinkg on my part. I really hope this is for real.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*New Cars*

I think these are coming out. MotorCityToys, along with other sellers post things here when it's ok to do so. Another thing is that we got pics of the cars. Remember the VW's and 40th anniversary Mustangs? They were to be made, but licensing killed those, but remember, we never got any pictures of actual slotcars. I'm expecting to see these cars in July.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Will pick up some of the Xtracs but I definitely have enough Cudas, Challengers and Chargers.


I can't believe I said that........ :freak: rr


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

enough ?#!

you can never have enough of those! :tongue:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*from ebay*

Pre-sale listings are those that describe items for sale that are not in the control or possession of the seller at the time of the listing. These listings generally consist of items that are sold in advance of a delivery date to the public.

eBay permits Pre-sale listings only on a limited basis. The seller must guarantee that the item will be available for shipping within 30 days from the date of purchase (i.e., the day the listing ends or the date the item is purchased from a store front listing). The seller must also clearly indicate within the listing the fact that the item is a pre-sale item with a delivery date that indicates the item will be shipped by the 30th day from the end date of the listing. Additionally, this text must be no less than the default font size of the eBay Sell-Your-Item form. Currently, the default font size is HTML font size 3.



Violations of this policy may result in a range of actions, including: 

Listing cancellation
Limits on account privileges
Account suspension


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

Hello everyone!

I noticed this post and had to respond to it.

I have been selling on Ebay since 1997 (had to change to my current seller id in 1999 due to Ebay rules) and I have always played by the rules. I am a Power Seller with 99.9 % feedback. I am not perfect and I do make mistakes once in a while but everyone does. 

I am currently Pre-Selling both the X-Traction R3 (Back to the Future) and Thunderjet 500 Mopar Madness R9 on Ebay. Both releases are due into my warehouse on the 26th of June, 2005. 
RC2, which owns Johnny Lightning, has assured me and others that these cars will be ready for deliver by date stated.

With this said, many of you here have purchased from me either via Ebay, my website or personally during one of the many slot car shows that I attend during the year. 
I stand behind the products that I sell and at any time a customers feels they are not being treated fairly, they can contact me and I will do what it takes to make it right!

I have been pre-selling Johnny Lightning slot cars on Ebay since 2002. During which time there has been a few times when products has not arrived as planned. If this happens, I have notified each buyer and explained the problem. I communicate - I ask whether or not they still want to wait. If not, I refund their money and leave positive feedback. If they want to wait, I normally offer then a reduced price or free shipping.
This is the way I do business and I will continue to do so. 

I may not be the biggest slot car collector/buyer/seller but I do love slot cars! 
I am only trying to offer a good product at a fair price. If you choose to buy from someone else, that is fine. I have many time received emails or phone calls from a customer that is looking for one stop shopping for all their slot car needs. 
When this happens, I ask a few questions and send them to another slot car website/seller that will take care of them - the same way I do.....

I will close with some words of advise - Check around and ask people where they are shopping for their slot car needs. Try a few sellers and then make your own choice.

I shop with Jag's Hobbies, Slot Car Johnnie's, Tower Hobbies, REH, www.slotcarworld.com (Frank), Bud's and a few others. 

Thanks for your time. Have a great weekend.

PS If your a veteran, God Bless You!

Jeff Clemence


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Well said Jeff. I bought from you more than once or twice and was impressed by your professionalism, friendliness and quick shipment.
keep up the great work.


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

Sethndaddy,

Thanks! 

I work very hard at keeping my customers happy.
Those that have done business with me know this.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Jeff,

I have to agree with Sethndaddy, you are great to deal with. I have bought stuff online and at Matteson in peron from you. A big Kudo's for the way you treat your customers.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I wholeheartedly agree that Jeff is one of the Good Guys of the slot car hobby. I cannot overstate how much Jeff has done for the hobby when it comes to the JL slot cars. Playing Mantis and now RC2 may not always listen to every request from its many customers, but they do listen to their premier distributors and Jeff is one of the guys that makes sure our voices and concerns get heard. He's also every bit as much of an enthusiast for the hobby as we are.

I also purchase cars from the other dealers that Jeff mentioned and of course my local hobby shops. There's a good reason why you keep hearing the same names and online stores mentioned all the time.


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

motorcitytoyz said:


> I noticed this post and had to respond to it.



I hope you don't think I was giving you a hard time for the listings. Like I said in my original post, _"This is not a bash, just very wishfull thinkg on my part"_.My intent was to verify if in fact these were going to be released. Up untill a month ago, there has been alot of speculation as to whether or not these were EVER going to be released or anything else for that matter being released.

So, with that being said & you've cleared up the mystery question regarding future releases'......

*BRING'EM ON!!!!!!*


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Jeff, I hope you did not take my post as a knock at you or your business.

The subject of presales had come up and Ebays rules needed to be listed

before things were mis-interpeded... (Even if I can't spell..)

Bring on the slotcars!

Scott


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Definitely a great place to buy from. Just one of many who frequent the board. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I have had nothing but great transactions with Jeff,I highly recommend him,very honest seller!!
Chris Rolph (Dragjet Resins)


----------

